# CFD trading and holding fees



## SmithyB (13 March 2016)

Hi All.

I want to use CFD's primarily for leveraging. 

I have been enquiring in regards to CFD trading from a few brokers now they all seem to want a holding fee (in addition to the execution fees).

Does anyone know a broker that charge no holding fees or is there any other way to leverage without paying holding fees.

Kind Regards


----------



## skc (13 March 2016)

SmithyB said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I want to use CFD's primarily for leveraging.
> 
> ...




No. As far as I know, ALL CFD brokers will charge a "holding fee". It's a bit like asking if there's a bank that will lend you money without charging interest (although in the world of negative interest rates... it is possible!).

Other ways of obtaining leverage without paying "holding fees" would be through the use of futures, options and other instruments. Having said that, the "holding fee" are actually "built in" these instruments.


----------

